# World War Z: Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt - Ihre Meinung?



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *World War Z: Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt - Ihre Meinung?*

					Das Ende steht unaufhaltsam bevor. Eine tödliche Pandemie breitet sich über Kontinente hinweg aus. Das Ausmaß der weltweiten Katastrophe mit unzähligen Toten und Infizierten ist kaum fassbar. Keine Regierung kann dem alltäglichen Chaos und Sterben noch etwas entgegensetzen. Die gesamte Zivilisation steht am Rande des Untergangs: Es herrscht ein globaler Krieg - es herrscht der World War Z!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *World War Z: Trailer zum Zombie-Film mit Brad Pitt - Ihre Meinung?*


----------



## cryzen (21. Dezember 2012)

Muell... warum Es sind fuer mich keine Zombies viel zu Schnell und sehen eigentlich ganz Normal aus außer das die Augen bissel blutig sind =


----------



## altazoggy (21. Dezember 2012)

ätzende deutsche Synchro


----------



## GC-FILTER (21. Dezember 2012)

Voll geil!!!! Schnelle Zombies sind super! Warum sollen die auch bitte langsam sein? Wenn du hunger hast bite ja auch schnell.  Hab bock drauf.


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nur so koennen Zombies die Welt erobern.wie denn sonnst?mit den Schleichern aus den anderen z-Filmen?....                   Hat jemand von euch spezialisten das Buch gelesen?nein?solltet ihr aber mal.hat mit dem Film aber wie es scheint nicht viel zu tun.....
Egal ,wäre ja sonnst langweilig


----------



## cryzen (21. Dezember 2012)

GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Voll geil!!!! Schnelle Zombies sind super! Warum sollen die auch bitte langsam sein? Wenn du hunger hast bite ja auch schnell.  Hab bock drauf.


  Gegen schnell  ist nix zu sagen aber wie die aufeinander krabbelen ist billig gemacht iwie und die finde ich sind zu schnell


----------



## MaximilianGraves (21. Dezember 2012)

Hat für mich auch nicht mehr viel mit Zombies zu tun, auch wenn mir das gezeigte grundsätzlich nicht schlecht gefällt. Erinnert eher an die Infizierten aus 28 Days Later oder den Romanen von David Moody (Im Wahn/Todeshunger).


----------



## Heumond (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommen die auf die Idee das Zombies plötzlich schneller werden wenn die zusammenlaufen, die "Horden" verhalten sich ja wie Wasser.
Synchro ist im Trailer schon schlecht aber egal ich bin Fan des Zombiegenre also her damit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2012)

Abwarten und das Eiskonfekt kaltstellen. Den Film könnte ich mir wohl durchaus antun, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt mein Genre ist


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2012)

..hm, joa...naja...gerade Romeros Klassiker lebten von Atmosphäre, welche für mich auch durch langsame Zombies, welchen man dennoch kaum entkommt aufgrund der schieren Masse, dargestellt wurde...

aber die letzten Jahre..rennende Zombies ist einfach Schnelligkeit-Action-BÄMM-Schneller-Action-BÄMM-BÄMM, dass es schon wieder langweilig wird...

klar, wenn Kalle Zombie Hunger hat rennt er schnell hinterher, wenn's aber lange kein Futter gab..is nix mehr mit rennen, von daher: PRO Zombiewalk!


----------



## ZeroX360 (21. Dezember 2012)

Sind halt eher die Left4Dead Rennzombies.
Schauen wie der Film so wird auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen ja den würde ich mir antun.


----------



## IceGamer (21. Dezember 2012)

Also schnelle Zombies sind geil, gerade Dawn of the Dead hatte diesen besonderen Reiz, dass es mal was neues war und die Zombies so einfach wesentlich gefährlicher waren.
Nur sieht dieser "Zombiefilm" so aus, als würde der nen FSK 12 Logo bekommen...
Kein Blut, keine abgehackten Gliedmaßen, einfach nichts, was man für einen Zombiefilm braucht. Zudem erinnern mich diese animierten Massen eher an nen ganz schlechten Left4Dead abklatsch... Zudem find ich diesen "Turmbau" an der Mauer endlos dumm! Zombies sind dumm, die können nur fressen und maximal laufen, so nen Film wie Land of the Dead will ich nie wieder sehen, wo Zombies lernfähige Wesen sind.

Aus meiner Sicht hat der Film das Prädikat "Zombie" nicht verdient!


----------



## stolle80 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ice gamer.

ich finde den Trailer gut. Wenn du Gemetzel & Blut bevorzugst dann gibt es sicherlich genug Filme davon. Horror/Splatter/zombi gibt es nämlich genug.
Ich finde manche neueren HorrorFilme die Heutzutage gedreht werden, bedeutend grausamer und zwar *minimalistisch *dafür aber umso heftiger und spannender.
Manche sachen muss man nicht zeigen, es reicht wenn man sie sich im Kopf vorstellen kann. Das ist nämlich genauso wenn nicht noch schlimmer sich eigene Vorstellungen durch den Kopf gehen zulassen, wenndu verstehst was ich meine.

Turmbau auf an der Mauer ist absolut heftigst.
Der Film ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber vorher sollte mann auch das Buch gelesen haben!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. Dezember 2012)

Wer sagt das Zombies langsam oder schnell sein müssen, wer sagt das die dumm oder intelligent sein müssen.

Und *Night of the Living Dead *hat eh immer noch mehr zu bieten wie die Hollywood Streifen.

Denn bei den meisten Filmen kommt kaum Atmosphäre rüber, ausser noch Dawn of the Dead, das Original.

mfg


----------



## Do Berek (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab langsam die Nase voll von Zombies!! Day-Z,War-Z,World-War Z,The Walking Dead,Zombieland.Tausend Serien ,Filme und Spiele in dutzenden Varianten zum selben Thema, wie bei Pornos.Das wär wohl das nächste ausgelutschte Genre nach zweiter Weltkrieg.


----------



## ZeroX360 (22. Dezember 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam die Nase voll von Zombies!! Day-Z,War-Z,World-War Z,The Walking Dead,Zombieland.Tausend Serien ,Filme und Spiele in dutzenden Varianten zum selben Thema, wie bei Pornos.Das wär wohl das nächste ausgelutschte Genre nach zweiter Weltkrieg.



Das fällt mir dazu gerade ein . Ninja-Piraten-Zombie-Roboter - Television Tropes & Idioms

Naja ich für mein Teil mag Zombies und werde sie immer mögen.


----------



## siru (22. Dezember 2012)

cryzen schrieb:


> Gegen schnell  ist nix zu sagen aber wie die aufeinander krabbelen ist billig gemacht iwie und die finde ich sind zu schnell


 ja sieht iwie schlecht animiert und zu übertrieben aus, naja geschaut wird er trotzdem dann


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Dezember 2012)

Endlich ein Film mit Brad Pitt denn meine Frau nicht gucken möchte.


----------



## Mast3rmind (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Und wen Zombies nerven der solls einfach überlesen oder übersehen oder oder oder...

Egal ob schnell oder langsam, klug oder nicht. Das Szenario reizt mich immer und immer wieder. Also her damit!


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam die Nase voll von Zombies!! Day-Z,War-Z,World-War Z,The Walking Dead,Zombieland.Tausend Serien ,Filme und Spiele in dutzenden Varianten zum selben Thema, wie bei Pornos.Das wär wohl das nächste ausgelutschte Genre nach zweiter Weltkrieg.


 
Du hast Vampire vergessen.  Aber die haben wir hoffentlich endlich hinter uns.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Dezember 2012)

Das sieht für mich nach einem großen Hollywood Blockbuster aus! Werde ich mir ansehen! 
Schnelle Zombies oder langsame Zombies....ist doch egal solange der Film unterhält. 

Von wegen Genre ausgelutscht......in den 70er und 80er Jahren wurde der Videomarkt mit Zombie B-Movies aus Italien überflutet. 
Da ist das jetzt noch harmlos.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

"Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil" - Klassiker.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

je langsamer der zombie, desto gruseliger und spannender.


----------

